# Sad news at Fish Lake



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I wear my life jacket most of the time and think I will make it all the time when I am on the lake now. Especially in cold weather / water.








13-year-old Cedar City boy drowns at Fish Lake; father rescued from capsized boat


ST. GEORGE — A 13-year-old from Cedar City is dead after the boat he was fishing in capsized Friday morning at Fish Lake in Sevier County. His father was rescued about two hours after the boat turned over, authorities said. Christopher Winslow of Cedar City was night fishing with his son and one...




www.stgeorgeutah.com


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

crap


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very sad deal for sure. 
We know the family. I can't even imagine what they are going thru. Prayers go to them.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

That's devastating. I can't imagine being those parents right now 😞

I have to be honest that I don't wear my life jacket enough. I do when the wind is forecasted above a certain threshold but that's still improper. I really need to buy a good inflatable one so I can't talk myself out of it via discomfort. That's especially true as I want to role model to my daughter in the future.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

We were shore fishing three days before this accident took place and I saw three aluminum (14') boats with four fisherman in them, and not one fisherman had a life jacket on. It only takes one wrong move and your in the water.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

So sad to hear about this case. Fish lake can be especially windy and treacherous.

I always wear a life jacket when fishing from a tube, but sometimes have been lax when I fish from a boat. I have tried to do better in recent years.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Oct 25, 2021)

My family has a cabin right about the lake. This is super sad. I have fished here since I was little. Now that I am older I will admit I don't wear my life jacket like I should. My dad and I bought some inflatable life jackets and they are the real deal. Light weight and comfortable. That being said I still struggle sometimes. I need to be better about it and this story is exactly why. Prayers go to the family.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

So tragic!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Lets all keep this family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't help but think about how awful that whole situation must have been...tragic for sure. Some of you have mentioned the idea of wearing life jackets while out on the lake (which is obviously a good idea), but I wonder about the decision to go back out on the lake at 3:30 AM. I was camped out that same night in preps for the deer hunt opener...pretty windy night in the south; I would think Fish Lake was also really windy.

FWIW, Chris Winslow was someone who used to frequent this site quite a bit but took a lot of flack for some past hunting/fishing decisions...

...this whole incident has helped me to keep things in perspective. What risks should or should not be taken in the pursuit of game. I know that this helped me keep the bigger picture in perspective in regards to my own life and that of my kids.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

There is Venmo accounts set up if anyone would like to donate to the family. 
Under the name: Kassy Winslow - stepmom/wife
Also Adrianne Ludlow- family friend


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I had what was a great day on Strawberry go sideways real quick about 6 weeks ago. A momentary lapse in judgement or not totally paying attention to conditions can sneak up fast. I feel for this guy.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This is an unbelievably sad tragedy. 

Wear life jackets out on the water, fellas. Every time. It doesn't matter if it does not look cool or if you sacrifice a little comfort. Wear it, every time. 

I'll admit that when I'm on bigger boats (ski/wake board, similar sized fishing vessels, etc) I don't wear them. I don't worry about those capsizing. Maybe I should...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> This is an unbelievably sad tragedy.
> 
> Wear life jackets out on the water, fellas. Every time. It doesn't matter if it does not look cool or if you sacrifice a little comfort. Wear it, every time.
> 
> I'll admit that when I'm on bigger boats (ski/wake board, similar sized fishing vessels, etc) I don't wear them. I don't worry about those capsizing. Maybe I should...


I had a pucker moment at flaming gorge years ago when my 22' Trophy boat had waves coming over the bow. Microburst winds kicked the lake up and it was like the waves came out of nowhere. Lasted for about 15 minutes and it was gone as fast as it came. 

I have wore a vest ever since that happened and still get a little nervous when I see dark clouds, the water turning black, then white caps.


----------

